# Wheel brush- How Much??



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw these in Sainsburys on clearance. Thought they were worth a try as a wheel brush. Well they work well on protected barrels with shampoo and whilst not a problem for myself, if space is tight, these may work for you being flat.

Left is new, right used and dried. They are pretty thick even when wet.










And next to my AF large brush.










The brush part detaches for washing.

Oh yes, the price, £0.35 but even at full price of £3.50, not bad.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had one of these for a while and they do a decent job, even at £3.50 - ideal for wider wheel rims; the detachable cover makes washing easy too.

Still £3.50 in my local store, but will keep an eye out next week to see go to clearance, in which case i'll buy another one or two.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

cheers i need something slim


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

None in my local store - was intrigued what they were


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

there in the home cleaning section, for between blinds maybe? i looked in the car section ect, but there with the mops ect  picked on up at £3.50 as its cheap enough and i need one lol i'd have got 5 at 35p!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Just getting my wheels refurbed so been looking at wheel woolies but just cannot push myself to spend £35 on brushes. These are definitely worth a go!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

waqasr said:


> Just getting my wheels refurbed so been looking at wheel woolies but just cannot push myself to spend £35 on brushes. These are definitely worth a go!


Look at it another way - you have probably spent a couple of hundred pounds of getting your wheels refurbed, so a few quid on a woolie might be a good investment.

Some sellers do sell individual woolies, so you could just get one of the right size. :thumb:


----------

